# Gyms and Weight Training...??



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello Again,
Told you I would be popping back up again for more information. This time its about GYMS and WEIGHT TRAINING centres....My partner is very much into weight training, so we need to find somewhere that he will be able to train on a regular basis when we come out next year. We are looking in the Costa Blanca region, not sure where it will be yet though, but have been trying to get some info on the above subject and there doesn't seem to be much about, or I am just looking at the wrong sites......So if anyone does have any info on this subject it will be very much appreciated...

Regards Kelly................


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well they're certainly around, but it really depends on what part of the CB you are thinking of

This place has a weight centre
http://www.trackandfield.co.uk/DEFAULT.ASP?UNIQUEID=71


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

There are a few muscle gyms in Costa Blanca, the truth is that most gyms, certainly in the Costa Blanca North are pretty rubbish, there is a market for upscale, upmarket gyms in the area. Especially Javea, we considered to do one. The 3 gyms here are not very good. There is one in Denia. There needs to be a SUPER GYM of around 500m for the area. A good business opportunity if you have a million euros to invest.


----------

